# se la acusó



## chobodo

This is in the sentence ' En 1989 se la acusó de malversar fondos públicos.' I understand the meaning but I am not sure why these pronouns are used. The direct object is Pilar Miró who is 'la' but what is the 'se' there for? Is malversar being used reflexively?


----------



## edwood94

chobodo said:


> This is in the sentence ' En 1989 se la acusó de malversar fondos públicos.' I understand the meaning but I am not sure why these pronouns are used. The direct object is Pilar Miró who is 'la' but what is the 'se' there for? Is malversar being used reflexively?


 
 I´d say that "se" is used because Pilar Miró is not the one accusing, but the one who was accused.


----------



## kreiner

"Se" is the mark for the impersonal form of the verb: "Se la acusó", "la acusaron".


----------



## flljob

You should say *se le acusó*.


----------



## chobodo

This was in a text book so it should be right. I agree with Kreiner that the 'se' is the impersonal pronoun and the 'la' is the direct pronoun standing for Pilar who is the direct object of the verb. She was accused ie. they accused her. If you put 'le' there it would be an indirect pronoun. I do find these pronouns difficult to deal with.


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> You should say *se le acusó*.


From DPD:
*acusar*. Cuando significa ‘imputar [a alguien] un delito o una falta’, la persona acusada es el complemento directo y el delito se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por _de_ o _por._
So, OD, "Se la acusó"
Se la acusó: Pasiva refleja: Ella fue acusada.


----------



## flljob

CD _Yo la acuso_. El OD es _la_. En _Se acusa a ella_. _A ella_ es OI. 
Derrito el hielo. Lo derrito. Se derrite al hielo. En _se derrite al hielo_ es clarísimo el uso de la preposición *a* para marcar que hielo es *OI*.
Las pasivas reflejas con pronominalización usan el pronombre indirecto.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> CD _Yo la acuso_. El OD es _la_. En _Se acusa a ella_. _A ella_ es OI.
> Derrito el hielo. Lo derrito. Se derrite al hielo. En _se derrite al hielo_ es clarísimo el uso de la preposición *a* para marcar que hielo es *OI*.
> Las pasivas reflejas con pronominalización usan el pronombre indirecto.
> 
> Saludos


tú no "derrites al hielo"; derrites el hielo; el hielo es derretido por tí: el hielo es OD, y por eso "Lo derrites".
I am not sure about "Se la acusó", but as statede before, DPD says, and I agree: Acusar a alguien: a alguien is OD so: "acusarlo/la"
Ella fue acusada: Se la acusó.
If leismo admitido, "he (not she) is the one accused": Se le acusó.


----------



## flljob

En _Se derrite al hielo_ estás usando una pasiva, mi estimada Capitas.


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> En _Se derrite al hielo_ estás usando una pasiva, mi estimada Capitas.


So grateful for your "estimada", but I'm "estimado".
I like your pasive, but not "al hielo", but "el hielo":
se derrite el hielo, el hielo es derretido. You can linguisticly "derretir a alguien (if he is forzen!!!)", but "derretir algo". And these "alguien/algo" is OD, and so, Subject in the pasive/reflex pasive voice.
Se derrite el hielo/ el hielo es derretido.
The point is "acusar a alguien", and RAE says "alguien" is OD, accusative, and so "lo/la/los/las" should be used, and "le" if masuculine person.


----------



## flljob

_Se derrite el hielo_ no es lo mismo que _al hielo se le derrite_. La primera equivale a el _hielo se derrite_, estimado.


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> _Se derrite el hielo_ no es lo mismo que _al hielo se le derrite_. La primera equivale a el _hielo se derrite_, estimado.


Dear and estimated Mr Fljob:
Ice melts/el hielo se derrite. Ice/hielo subject, and melts/se derrite verb ( in Spanish reflexive verb).
Ice is melted/el hielo se derrite/el hielo es derretido: Passive/reflex pasive voice. Consider the next sentence.
"El hielo se derrite utilizando cañones de aire caliente"/"el hielo es derretido utilizando cañones de aire caliente". it is similar to "el hielo se utiliza para enfriar", and you obviously aren't saying that "ice uses itself for.."
Furthermore, "Derretir al hielo" is incorrect, lest you consider "el hielo" to be a person.
The verb is acusar, and acusar is transitive, and the person you accuse is the OD, and so "SE LA ACUSÓ".


----------



## flljob

capitas said:


> Furthermore, "Derretir al hielo" is incorrect, lest you consider "el hielo" to be a person.


 
Queridísimo Capitas:
En otros hilos se está discutiendo sobre la pronominalización en las pasivas reflejas. Con tu respuesta nos has dado la solución.

Muchas gracias y nuevamente saludos


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> Queridísimo Capitas:
> En otros hilos se está discutiendo sobre la pronominalización en las pasivas reflejas. Con tu respuesta nos has dado la solución.
> 
> Muchas gracias y nuevamente saludos


Thank you very much indeed.
So pleased to be of any help.
Will you please tell me the links you refer to?
Thanks again.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

flljob said:


> You should say *se le acusó*.


 
Ahí vamos otra vez... se *le* acusó.
Jamás *la*, al menos en México.


----------



## flljob

Éste es uno de varios:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1862024

Estoy de acuerdo en que debemos conservar las tildes en los pronombres demostrativos.

Saludotes


----------



## Istriano

*acusar*. 


> Cuando  significa ‘imputar [a alguien] un delito o una falta’, la persona  acusada es el complemento directo y el delito se expresa mediante un  complemento introducido por _de_ o _por: «Fue acusado del hurto de un cerdo»_ (Picó _Filo_ [P. Rico 1993]); _«El púgil había sido acusado por el robo de tres cajas de cervezas»_ (_Expreso_ [Perú] 1.8.87). La persona o institución a la que se denuncia el delito se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por _ante:_ _«Me amenazaban con acusarme ante mi padre»_ (Alou _Aportación_ [Esp. 1991]). En gran parte de América, se utiliza a menudo, en este caso, la preposición _con: «Lo acusó con el presidente Kardoux de tolerar el narcotráfico»_ (Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]).


(DPD)


----------



## capitas

flljob said:


> Éste es uno de varios:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1862024
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que debemos conservar las tildes en los pronombres demostrativos.
> 
> Saludotes


Gracias Fljob.
And, By the way,
My name is Capitas, and I am LEISTA CONVENCIDO, 
La/le acusaron
Lo/le acusaron
But:
Se le acusó (I know "se la acusó" is the correct form, but I'd use the "dialectal form" "Se le acusó").
 Ésta es la forma que me gusta a mí ( sí, con acentos).


----------



## flljob

_Se le acusó_ de ninguna manera es la forma dialectal, es la forma clásica y correcta. _Se la acusó_ es un laísmo tolerado por los que usamos la forma correcta.

Saludos


----------



## Corintio44

"Se *le* acusa / Se *le* acusó."

Nunca he escuchado "se *la* acusó" (en los tribunales) y soy intérprete judicial. Uso "se le acusa" diariamente. La construcción con "la" puede que sea correcta, pero no es común. La gramática es algo muy caprichoso y con frecuencia me sorprende.


----------



## Istriano

_Se *le* acusó [a Usted.]_ (for both a man or a woman).
Leísmo de cortesía.

But for she: _Se la acusó._


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Istriano said:


> _Se *le* acusó [a usted.]_ (for both a man or a woman).
> Leísmo de cortesía.
> 
> But for she: _Se la acusó.  _


 
Al menos no en México, 120 millones de hispanoparlantes. Mayoría.


----------



## leoberto

> f) Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de le(s) se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. *No obstante*, muchos hablantes, *conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo*, emplean en estos casos los *pronombres de acusativo*, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: «Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos» (Cortázar Reunión [Arg. 1983]); «¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» (Magnabosco Santito [Ur. 1990]); «Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir» (Allende Casa [Chile 1982]).



(DPD)

Propongo que sea de elección personal usar LE o LO/LA después de SE, siempre que se sepa lo anterior.
Y Juan Jacob, no creo que porque todos los Mexicanos lo digan así sea correcto. Eso es como decir que, como los españoles pronuncian la C/Z distinto de la S, esa es la pronunciación correcta, teniendo en cuenta que ellos inventaron el idioma; y que ellos, benevolentes como lo son, soportan nuestro seseo incorrecto. 
Ni tampoco creo que conozcas a todos los 120 millones.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Al menos no en México, 120 millones de hispanoparlantes. Mayoría.


 
Si somos bastantes más de cuatrocientos millones los hispanohablantes, para ser mayoría deberíais superar como mínimo los doscientos largos, ¿no? 

Vais a tener que negociar... con los grupos minoritarios.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

leoberto said:


> (DPD)
> 
> Propongo que sea de elección personal usar LE o LO/LA después de SE, siempre que se sepa lo anterior. De lo anterior, ni me entero. Se *la* acusó es más que sospechoso. Pero venga, si gente lo dice, se acepta.
> Y Juan Jacob, no creo que porque todos los mexicanos lo digan así sea correcto. Eso es como decir que, como los españoles pronuncian la C/Z distinto de la S, esa es la pronunciación correcta, teniendo en cuenta que ellos inventaron el idioma; y que ellos, benevolentes como lo son, soportan nuestro seseo incorrecto. Gracias por confirmar. Seseo, 400 millones. Ceceo, 40 millones. Seseo, correcto. Ceceo, tolerado, digamos por nosotros los latinoamericanos benevolentes.
> Ni tampoco creo que conozcas a todos los 120 millones.


 
Otra vez la burra al trigo con el le, lo, la, leísmo, leísmo de cortesía, laísmo, loísmo, queísmo...
Hay que escribir un libro...

No te vi, Pinairun... ehhh... rectifico, mayoría relativa. 
Sí, claro, vamos a negociar con la minorías.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No te vi, Pinairun... ehhh... rectifico, mayoría relativa.
> Sí, claro, vamos a negociar con la minorías.


Creo que la negociación va a ser muy dura; no las veo yo por la labor...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Creo que la negociación va a ser muy dura; no las veo yo por la labor...


 
Veremos lo que les dejamos a las minorías. 
Convivencia, eso es todo.


----------



## hola_gatita75

capitas said:


> From DPD:
> *acusar*. Cuando significa ‘imputar [a alguien] un delito o una falta’, la persona acusada es el complemento directo y el delito se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por _de_ o _por._
> So, OD, "Se la acusó"
> Se la acusó: Pasiva refleja: Ella fue acusada.


 

*chobodo*

Estoy de acuerdo con *capitas. *En la oración original: "Se* la* acusó"..."la" es la persona acusda (Pilar Miró) y reemplazamos *ella* con el uso del complemento directo "*la*". Ya que hemos establecido eso, enfocamos en "se". Lo que pasa aquí es el verbo "acusar" necesita un complemento indirecto, como la definición de arribe dice...imputar [a alguien.] Entonces, el complemento indirecto debería ser "*le*" *PERO*...las reglas de la gramática dicen que no suena bien si decimos:

Le la acusó.....

Entonces, me enseñaron que hay que cambiar el "le" por "se" simplemente porque no se oye bien..."le la...."

Se la acusó

Es lo que aprendí.
Gracias.
*hola_gatita75*


----------



## leoberto

Hola, hola_gatita75:

La primera parte está bien, pero me parece que ese SE es conflictivo. No hace referencia a un complemento indirecto, sino que es un uso impersonal del verbo acusar.

Se le acusó = la acusaron = alguien (indefinido, impersonal) la acusó

El verbo acusar no necesita un complemento indirecto.

*Edit*: Pregunta: Ahora me entró la duda, ¿es impersonal o pasiva?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

hola_gatita75 said:


> *chobodo*
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con *capitas. *En la oración original: "Se* la* acusó"..."la" es la persona acusda (Pilar Miró) y reemplazamos *ella* con el uso del complemento directo "*la*". Ya que hemos establecido eso, enfocamos en "se". Lo que pasa aquí es el verbo "acusar" necesita un complemento indirecto, como la definición de arribe dice...imputar [a alguien.] Entonces, el complemento indirecto debería ser "*le*" *PERO*...las reglas de la gramática dicen que no suena bien si decimos:
> 
> Le la acusó.....
> 
> Entonces, me enseñaron que hay que cambiar el "le" por "se" simplemente porque no se oye bien..."le la...."
> 
> Se la acusó
> 
> Es lo que aprendí.
> Gracias.
> *hola_gatita75*


 
Me rindo.
Quiero ver algún día alguien que diga: Se la acusó.


----------



## leoberto

Juan Jacob:
Échale un vistazo a esto.

Según tu razonamiento, entonces, mi perro no tendría pulgas, porque está en Chile y no en México y, por lo tanto, no se las puedes ver. ¡Falacias! (con amor y respeto  )


----------



## flljob

leoberto said:


> Hola, hola_gatita75:
> 
> La primera parte está bien, pero me parece que ese SE es conflictivo. No hace referencia a un complemento indirecto, sino que es un uso impersonal del verbo acusar.
> 
> Se le acusó = la acusaron = alguien (indefinido, impersonal) la acusó
> 
> El verbo acusar no necesita un complemento indirecto.
> 
> *Edit*: Pregunta: Ahora me entró la duda, ¿es impersonal o pasiva?


 
El verbo acusar, no; la construcción inacusativa, sí.


----------



## jazyk

No me gusta el tono de esta discusión y este tema ya está empezando a cansarme, pero una vez más:  sin embargo, *cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar *_*la(s):* «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Como ya se ha comentado, este tema se ha tratado con anterioridad en numerosas ocasiones. Os dejo un enlace con los hilos en los foros de Eng-Esp

http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=6264130

y otro con los hilos del SE:

http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=6264134

En estos hilos podréis encontrar opiniones todas las formas y colores, como en este hilo, con las que podréis formaros una opinión del uso de estos pronombres.

Por tanto, este hilo queda cerrado.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)


----------

